# Gravel Found



## Drawbar (Jul 2, 2006)

I just spent the last few hours cleaning up our new gravel pit. Its kind of a funny story because we have been driving right past this bank for quite some time on our way to get to another bank of gravel.

We would probably never have found this bank if a neighbor had not needed some fill. We had the contractor that was working for him start digging there for fill. He was smart enough to know that this was good gravel and too good to use for fill. He set over...something like a half dozen times and each time he put his bucket into the ground he kept hitting gravel. He finally found some sandy gravel and decided that would work for fill.

In the end he helped up clear out a small spot of stumps and trees so that we can use our small Kubota to dig this gravel out. We have no plans to start trucking it off to the highest bidder by any means, its just nice to be able to dig your own gravel for your own needs and save a bunch of money.

I will try to get some pictures when I get the chance. Its not much, but its better than buying gravel. Just thought some of you would like to hear about our latest discovery!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Great find! I remember when my Dad dug a shallow pond with his tractor (in the 60's). He hit some nice gravel. We dug it out and put it on the driveway - it was JUST enough!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Gravel around these parts cost about $300 per dandem axle load delivered. Having some gravel at your disposal on your property is definitely a nice thing to have to keep the driveway and access roads up on the cheap!


----------



## Drawbar (Jul 2, 2006)

Well I finally got around to taking a picture of this gravel bank. Its not much, and as some of you know, the hardest part about getting gravel out of a gravel pit, is first getting one started. I got a lot of clean-up to do, but it's coming along nicely. Thankfully the gravel is good quality once all the overburden is is removed.

Gravel Bank

<img src="http://www.railroadmachinist.com/sitebuilder/images/Gravel_Pit-600x449.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like you have a pretty good size gravel operation going on there! I did a bit of editing so your picture would show. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Drawbar (Jul 2, 2006)

Not at all Chief, in fact it was odd, I could not seem to get the picture to post using the Image Tag. I am not sure why, I tried it several times and finally went to hyperlink mode.

Maybe its the heat and I am not thinking right. Who knows, in any case thanks for doing what I could not seem to get done.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The image tag feature is not activated so you can post pictures by uploading them or hot linking to them. Here is a thread that covers how to achieve the latter. 

How to post a picture and link it so it shows on your thread...  

If you are on dialup, it takes a bit to download the .pdf file but it covers how to in very good detail.


----------

